# The Shreddybrek NABBA 2014 Training Journal



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guys,

Last year was my first year of competitive bodybuilding. The first show I did was the NABBA North Britain 2013. I'll be competing in the NABBA North Britain Novice class this year, and have decided to keep a training journal along the way. Last year I just updated my youtube account with conditioning updates, however this year I want to do it a bit more in depth. My plan is to do at least a weekly recap each each, in both written and video format. I've just posted my 'introduction' to the journal here http://www.shreddybrek.com/nabba-2014-training-journal-introduction/

I'll be updating this thread with summary info, and updating in more depth over on my site and youtube account. I look forward to feedback from anyone who decides to follow, and if you're competing at NABBA North Britain make sure to post and say hello


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Update numero 2!

http://www.shreddybrek.com/legs-shoulders-training-log-recap-monday-3rd-march-pancakes/

A snippet from my 2nd workout of the day:

Workout 2 - Heavy Legs

Abdominal Twists x 10 minutes

I started off with these whilst I was waiting for my training partner. Brings the obliques and waist line in tight. I currently do these at least every other day, but sometimes will do them consecutively, and closer to a competition I make sure to do them every day.

Lying Hamstring Curl 5 x 15

Standing Alternate Hamstring Curl 5 x 15

Leg Press 5 sets. 12,12,10,8,6

With the Leg Press I start off with a lighter weight for my first set, and can comfortably get 12 reps. I'll then add additional weight with each set. Last night I managed to get upto 320kg for 4 reps and was forced for an additional 2.

Hack Squat 4 sets 12,10,10,10

Cardio

After legs I usually go a stationary bike for 20 minutes. Nothing too strenuous yesterday as I did 40 minutes on the morning, but enough to get a sweat on and shift some of the lactic acid in my legs.

Will be posting workout videos on the page http://www.shreddybrek.com/legs-shoulders-training-log-recap-monday-3rd-march-pancakes/ when i get them uploaded.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

The abdominal twists...

I've always skipped things like this due to heavy deadlifts nowadays because I think those will suffice for obliques but do you notice a big difference from the compound excercises like deads compared to isolating your obliques doing them by themselves?


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

For the first time in my life i did twists regularly last year when prepping for my shows in May and then in October November. My obliques were looking really tight






You can see them in that video. Nothing related to oblique work, but I find that when my back is feeling a bit fatigued or 'clicky', sometimes as a result of heavy deads, twists just loosens everything up. I love that snap crackle and pop sound I get when doing twists when my back feels tight. Always feels a lot looser after.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!

Good look with this mate :beer:


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> In!
> 
> Good look with this mate :beer:


Thanks buddy


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Blo0dy great transformation mate, what's a your diet like? Are you assisted?


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Short video looking at my supplementation around workouts when performing weight sessions twice a day


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DarthMaulscle said:


> For the first time in my life i did twists regularly last year when prepping for my shows in May and then in October November. My obliques were looking really tight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what was your diet like mate?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

DarthMaulscle said:


> For the first time in my life i did twists regularly last year when prepping for my shows in May and then in October November. My obliques were looking really tight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually to the same on my chair at work lol, keep hips in solid position and twist your back with your arms...thats a good way..saves you from doing all those nasty oblique work outs ey


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> what was your diet like mate?


I've got an article and video series coming up explaining my diet. I'll post it when its done  Although id recommend you subscribe to my newsletter to get notified of my new posts. I don't spam my newsletter with chit btw


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DarthMaulscle said:


> I've got an article and video series coming up explaining my diet. I'll post it when its done  Although id recommend you subscribe to my newsletter to get notified of my new posts. I don't spam my newsletter with chit btw


I'd be very interested and defo watch those videos man, I just now subbed to your YouTube channel 

Where can I sub to your newsletter?


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> I'd be very interested and defo watch those videos man, I just now subbed to your YouTube channel
> 
> Where can I sub to your newsletter?


Awesome, thanks man. http://www.shreddybrek.com to subscribe to my newsletter 

Hope you enjoy the videos mate... i'd recommend googling 'wwe shreddybrek' thats my best video haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Awesome, thanks man. http://www.shreddybrek.com to subscribe to my newsletter
> 
> Hope you enjoy the videos mate... i'd recommend googling 'wwe shreddybrek' thats my best video haha


I love BB'ing videos mate, especially guys who show their transformation like you, its motivating and inspiring!

really looking forward to the diet one though, reckon it could help me hopefully


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

if your still in the north class for the 2014 what date you competing?


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Josh Heslop said:


> if your still in the north class for the 2014 what date you competing?


May the 4th it is mate. Are you competing also in it?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

DarthMaulscle said:


> May the 4th it is mate. Are you competing also in it?


aye, in the lovely part of hartlepool... first time junior this year so see what happens.

brothers GF lives there and says a place does this giant meal challenge for cheap near by, so the day is set


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Josh Heslop said:


> aye, in the lovely part of hartlepool... first time junior this year so see what happens.
> 
> brothers GF lives there and says a place does this giant meal challenge for cheap near by, so the day is set


Theres a few but im guessing it's a pub called the travellers rest. Its roughly a 1kg burger for under a tenner. I epic failed first time i tried, then bossed it second time round.

Good luck for the competition mate, say hello as I wont recognise you without the smiley yellow face


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Theres a few but im guessing it's a pub called the travellers rest. Its roughly a 1kg burger for under a tenner. I epic failed first time i tried, then bossed it second time round.
> 
> Good luck for the competition mate, say hello as I wont recognise you without the smiley yellow face


aye its sumint daft along them lines, got one where i live too, my face is now on a wall for doing it in under 15 min, best finish to a cut i have ever had

aye thats a good point, im faceless on here, keep on forgetting that, what class you gonna be in?


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Haha nice, my last post show cheat's were:






I'll be in Novice Class 2.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is the first weekly recap guys. 8 Weeks out (Well 8 weeks out yesterday)

http://www.shreddybrek.com/my-training-log/8-weeks-nabba-north-britain-2014-training-journal-recap/

I talk about leaning out in the past week and how i've changed my diet and upped cardio to do this along with new supplements i'm using.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Here is the first weekly recap guys. 8 Weeks out (Well 8 weeks out yesterday)
> 
> http://www.shreddybrek.com/my-training-log/8-weeks-nabba-north-britain-2014-training-journal-recap/
> 
> I talk about leaning out in the past week and how i've changed my diet and upped cardio to do this along with new supplements i'm using.


I'll check that out this evening mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Excellent stuff mate. In! :thumbup1:


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> I'll check that out this evening mate


Hope you enjoy mate


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Excellent stuff mate. In! :thumbup1:


Thanks man  !


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

the nabba north will be an excellant show this year and will be plenty of class in the novice as always


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

geordie_paul said:


> the nabba north will be an excellant show this year and will be plenty of class in the novice as always


You in as well man?


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Last year was my first year of competitive bodybuilding. The first show I did was the NABBA North Britain 2013. I'll be competing in the NABBA North Britain Novice class this year, and have decided to keep a training journal along the way. Last year I just updated my youtube account with conditioning updates, however this year I want to do it a bit more in depth. My plan is to do at least a weekly recap each each, in both written and video format. I've just posted my 'introduction' to the journal here http://www.shreddybrek.com/nabba-2014-training-journal-introduction/
> 
> ...


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

Josh Heslop said:


> You in as well man?


Na I competed lasted year in novice class don't think il be ready in time this year so opting for ukbff north in June. Il be there following though


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

impressive transformation

did you used to post over on bb.com OP?


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

Really interesting a well made vids, awesome transformation . Notice your using my protein, think I'm gunna go mp this time. You reckon it's as good as the main brands?


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Kickboxer.Stu said:


> Really interesting a well made vids, awesome transformation . Notice your using my protein, think I'm gunna go mp this time. You reckon it's as good as the main brands?


Their impact whey, whey isolate and hydrolysed is spot on, and in my opinion, better than many other brands. Their bulk powder creatine etc, cant fault it, and is the exact same as other creatines at a fraction of the price.

Im not a huge fan of myprotein blends or formula's however. Although i've not really tried that many of them out. However its what i've used for years for my core supplement stack (which can be found in my intro post: http://www.shreddybrek.com/my-training-log/nabba-2014-training-journal-introduction/ )

Use http://cheapproteindiscountcodes.co.uk to get money off there aswell bud.

Glad you like the videos and thanks for the kind words mate


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

geordie_paul said:


> Na I competed lasted year in novice class don't think il be ready in time this year so opting for ukbff north in June. Il be there following though


Good stuff buddy  !


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Your youtube channel is ace mate, makes a difference from all the yank ones.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Red Viper said:


> impressive transformation
> 
> did you used to post over on bb.com OP?


yea, i sometimes still do, although to 'fit in' you have to call people phags, and get used to being called a phag. Too many annoying folk on their for me to post on a regular basis.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Todays conditioning update. I'll be posting a weekly recap on the blog tomorrow. If you subscribe to the newsletter you'll be notified when i put them up (and i don't spam my newsletter haha!) http://www.shreddybrek.com






http://www.shreddybrek.com/my-training-log/nabba-2014-training-journal-introduction/

I'll be doing a weekly recap video aswell, hopefully tomorrow night!


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

JS95 said:


> Your youtube channel is ace mate, makes a difference from all the yank ones.


Thanks man! My earlier videos I had to go abit over the top, which tbh probably turned people off. But it sort of worked to get me a small following, and its grown since then.

I just try and be somewhat different and entertaining, and not to preach 'my way or the highway'


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm also doing a Generation iron give away for those who are interested guys

http://cheapproteindiscountcodes.co.uk/my-protein-discount-codes/win-generation-iron/


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Just been watching your YouTube vids mate...

Noticed on one of them that your using Beta-Alanine and Taurine together in a pre-workout which isn't a good idea as they both compete and use the same pathway 

http://examine.com/supplements/Beta-Alanine/


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> Just been watching your YouTube vids mate...
> 
> Noticed on one of them that your using Beta-Alanine and Taurine together in a pre-workout which isn't a good idea as they both compete and use the same pathway
> 
> http://examine.com/supplements/Beta-Alanine/


Awww sheeeeet! Thats why I like doing these videos and journal, as i can get corrected on my chit haha.

Thanks for this buddy, I wasn't aware of this. I had read that taking it before bed is a suggested time to take, so not sure when would be best to take the 2nd dose if im doing 2 servings of 3g a day.

Any recommendations? Thanks for the link and pointing this out btw


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Awww sheeeeet! Thats why I like doing these videos and journal, as i can get corrected on my chit haha.
> 
> Thanks for this buddy, I wasn't aware of this. I had read that taking it before bed is a suggested time to take, so not sure when would be best to take the 2nd dose if im doing 2 servings of 3g a day.
> 
> Any recommendations? Thanks for the link and pointing this out btw


I take my Beta-Alanine in my pre shake and taurine in my intra shake mate, aslong as there's 20-30 mins between your good to go


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> I take my Beta-Alanine in my pre shake and taurine in my intra shake mate, aslong as there's 20-30 mins between your good to go


Thanks buddy 

Here is a workout video from last week. Will post the weekly recap article when i get it live, probably later this afternoon or evening.


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

DarthMaulscle said:


> yea, i sometimes still do, although to 'fit in' you have to call people phags, and get used to being called a phag. Too many annoying folk on their for me to post on a regular basis.


i agree with you there, everyone seems to want to bash each other rather than help each other progress

keep up the good work and good luck for your comp.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Red Viper said:


> i agree with you there, everyone seems to want to bash each other rather than help each other progress
> 
> keep up the good work and good luck for your comp.


Thanks mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned?


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Banned?


Not anymore. Here is my latest conditioning update - 6 weeks out


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How come you got banned mate?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Not anymore. Here is my latest conditioning update - 6 weeks out


Love the commentary mate. Body ain't too bad either:thumbup1:


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Love the commentary mate. Body ain't too bad either:thumbup1:


Haha thanks


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is my latest weekly recap guys

http://www.shreddybrek.com/my-training-log/nabba-2014-6-weeks-out/


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Full Day Of Eating - High Carbs


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

5 Weeks out, damn this is approaching fast!

http://www.shreddybrek.com/my-training-log/nabba-bodybuilding-training-journal-5-weeks-recap/


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

DarthMaulscle said:


> 5 Weeks out, damn this is approaching fast!
> 
> http://www.shreddybrek.com/my-training-log/nabba-bodybuilding-training-journal-5-weeks-recap/
> 
> View attachment 148163


Arms and delts looking big there mate:thumbup1:


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Arms and delts looking big there mate:thumbup1:


Thanks man, definitely seeing improvements now!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good man.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

4 pages and no mention of cycles?

You wanna dem fake nattys bruh


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Looking good man.


Thanks dude


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> 4 pages and no mention of cycles?
> 
> You wanna dem fake nattys bruh


Bump :lol:

Genuinely interested though.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Bump :lol:
> 
> Genuinely interested though.


X2


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> X2


We wait......


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> We wait......


If he puts a cycle up, I may even buy a "shreddybrek" hoodie


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Also interested in what sort of cycle you do for comp mate?


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

20 Minutes Cycling Following Legs.

Been super busy as of late, however i'll get the latest weekly recap posted today.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DarthMaulscle said:


> 20 Minutes Cycling Following Legs.
> 
> Been super busy as of late, however i'll get the latest weekly recap posted today.


Why aren't you answering any gear related posts mate?

If you're on gear, we don't shoot people down on here. Jesus, 90% of the forum has done a cycle at some point!

We ask as we're genuinely interested.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Why aren't you answering any gear related posts mate?
> 
> If you're on gear, we don't shoot people down on here. Jesus, 90% of the forum has done a cycle at some point!
> 
> We ask as we're genuinely interested.


Roiders with blogs/YouTube accounts don't get as much Internet respects as natties. True story.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

DarthMaulscle said:


> 20 Minutes Cycling Following Legs.
> 
> Been super busy as of late, however i'll get the latest weekly recap posted today.


Classic response to cycle questions hahah


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Roiders with blogs/YouTube accounts don't get as much Internet respects as natties. True story.


Suppose. Doesn't do bigbear any harm lol


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is my latest recap guys:

http://www.shreddybrek.com/my-training-log/4-weeks-recap/


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Suppose. Doesn't do bigbear any harm lol


Wee shreddybeak has 2500 odd followers an bigbear has....322.....? Don't know can't see his channel anymore on youtube( been shut down?) all the young aesthetic boys love the natural stuff an jump on the band wagon an follow

He's set up his YouTube well and website but he's defo on gear 100% I pointed out last year on his YouTube that he had gyno and no video for a month or so then boom back fulla letro with no gyno


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> Wee shreddybeak has 2500 odd followers an bigbear has....322.....? Don't know can't see his channel anymore on youtube( been shut down?) all the young aesthetic boys love the natural stuff an jump on the band wagon an follow
> 
> He's set up his YouTube well and website but he's defo on gear 100% I pointed out last year on his YouTube that he had gyno and no video for a month or so then boom back fulla letro with no gyno


Oh did you now lol You hater :lol:


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Oh did you now lol You hater :lol:


All in the name of banter. Your one to talk anyway baiting the poor boy to tell all about his "bostin loyd" type cycle content. Your one to watch man :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> All in the name of banter. Your one to talk anyway baiting the poor boy to tell all about his "bostin loyd" type cycle content. Your one to watch man :whistling:


Bostin Lloyd type cycle :lol: :lol:

3cc, 3cc, 3cc PMSL


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

have to say, if someone doesnt want to openly discuss gear use on a public forum while using this sport as self advertising it seems fine to me. i changed my name for the same reason when someone i know (already knows of usage) found me on here, he already knew so no big deal, but its not something id enjoy been public atm given the news focus ect atm.... were smart enough, and smart enough not to spread it and judge it unlike some people, to know that no angry response and no denial, or judge by looks who is and isnt on, so use sense, but once its written down its there for ever.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Well guys, on time this week with the weekly recap - 3 weeks out.

I also have a 3 week out recap video filmed talking through last weeks training etc, with a condition update video (the picture in the article is pretty chitty).

I'll be uploading that video tonight hopefully, but here is the recap:

http://www.shreddybrek.com/my-training-log/nabba-3-weeks-out-recap/


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Long overdue, but as promised here is the video recap!






Please let me know if you'd like to see any more of these video style recaps guys, and i'll aim to get a video up to go along with the article every week.

Thanks!


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Latest full day of eating video, just to give you guys an idea of how I eat


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

From 1 full day of eating to another..... here is my refeed day!






There has been a delay with getting my latest recap up. I've got a video edited but having problems rendering it. I'll get it up asap. The write up this week will likely be short, and ill look to cover this week, and next week in more detail.

Hope you guys are enjoying the journal!


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

A LOT later than expected but here is my 2 weeks out video... filmed last weekend haha, we're now just over a week out!


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

1 Week to go now!


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Well guys, the NABBA North Britain 2014 has been and gone, and im very happy to have placed 3rd! As much as I would have liked to have place, I honestly wasn't expecting to. I was absolutely buzzing with the result, and its my first trophy from bodybuilding!

I'll be bringing a weekly recap update when i get round to typing it up, along with videos from the show.

I've got an invite to the Britain, so next stop is Body power, and then the Britain May 31st!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Were you coached at all or just you?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

That's awesome, congratulations! :beer:


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Were you coached at all or just you?


Eddy Ellwood has helped me tremendously. I make reference to him in many of my blog entries and videos. Definitely couldn't have gotten ready without his help and advice.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Keeks said:


> That's awesome, congratulations! :beer:


Thank you very much, I even had some flapjack after my show  . Didn't get round to making the cherry bakewell dessert though haha! Will save that for after the Britain!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Thank you very much, I even had some flapjack after my show  . Didn't get round to making the cherry bakewell dessert though haha! Will save that for after the Britain!


Well good luck with the rest of prep for the Britain.

Lol, The Protein Works are now doing a choc orange flavour flapjack so I'm thinking that in orange jelly with jaffa cake whey and quark, choc orange trifle, can't wait to try it.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Well good luck with the rest of prep for the Britain.
> 
> Lol, The Protein Works are now doing a choc orange flavour flapjack so I'm thinking that in orange jelly with jaffa cake whey and quark, choc orange trifle, can't wait to try it.


Stop tempting me haha!!!

On a side note, can I please ask you guys to vote for me in physique of the week http://www.worldfitnesschampionships.com/potw/fitness-competition/

Im number 8 - Adam Foster

Thank you  !


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry.  And voted. :thumbup1:


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Sorry.  And voted. :thumbup1:


Thanks!


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

Well done you deserved that, it was a good show. Quote of the night was my missus who said is that Special K from ellwoods. In fact it was a good night for results from ellwoods.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

paddyrr3 said:


> Well done you deserved that, it was a good show. Quote of the night was my missus who said is that Special K from ellwoods. In fact it was a good night for results from ellwoods.


Thank you very much. I honestly expected to not place, I was doing it for the experience and to better myself for future years. To be able to place in 3rd place in just my 2nd year of competing, I was over the moon!!!

Where you watching or competing?

Yes very good showing for Eddys gym, Xtreme Fitness. 4 Competitors

3rd Place , 2nd place, 2 winners and overall show winner!


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

I was watching. Think there was a few surprise results. The guy I was sitting next to won the seniors and he wasn't expecting that one at all.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

paddyrr3 said:


> I was watching. Think there was a few surprise results. The guy I was sitting next to won the seniors and he wasn't expecting that one at all.


I was definitely surprised with my placing haha! Like I said, I did not place in the first timers last year, so to place 3rd in the Novice this year was amazing and surprising for me!


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is my Pre Judging Routine


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Well guys here is my Peak Week Recap:

http://www.shreddybrek.com/my-training-log/nabba-north-britain-2014-peak-week-training-journal/

Please let me know what you think! I'll be posting my peak week conditioning video shortly to.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry ive not updated in a while, been busy with work, clients and Bodypower.

Im less than 2 weeks out from the NABBA Britain Finals, so ill be looking to pick things back up asap with my training journal!


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

2 weeks out, after heavy legs workout


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing progress since last vids mate. I don't compete so please tell me to fcuk off if need be but your posing needs polishing IMO. Looking excellent but just think posing could be nailed a little more. Not being negative.

Good work bud! Oblique area looks so dry.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Amazing progress since last vids mate. I don't compete so please tell me to fcuk off if need be but your posing needs polishing IMO. Looking excellent but just think posing could be nailed a little more. Not being negative.
> 
> Good work bud! Oblique area looks so dry.


Sorry for the delayed response!

Completely agree with you. Tbh, my routine is a complete afterthough, if i even bother to come up with one at all.

I usually just hit a few poses on stage as my routine and walk off. I definitely need to put more effort into that. Thanks for the feedback, it is appreciated!

Here is my latest update


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Been slow updating the vlog, and not had chance with my personal blog as i've been getting reviews done.

Currently 4 weeks out (uploading a video to my youtube channel now)

If anyone has any q's etc please shoot em below.

Here is a recent full day of eating video i did though:


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Wouldn't call it a full days eating....more like a day of you acting a knob 

10mins of my life wasted


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Been slow updating the vlog, and not had chance with my personal blog as i've been getting reviews done.
> 
> Currently 4 weeks out (uploading a video to my youtube channel now)
> 
> ...


What cycle did you do off season and prep?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> What cycle did you do off season and prep?


hes natty mate :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

What cycle do you use offseason


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> hes natty mate :whistling:


Is he...... Oh


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

What cycle did you do before you went natty?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> What cycle did you do before you went natty?


 :lol:


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> hes natty mate :whistling:


Natty gyno


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry for the delays in updates

Latest video:


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Wouldn't call it a full days eating....more like a day of you acting a knob
> 
> 10mins of my life wasted


Cool story bro.

Latest update:


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

So guys,

I came 7th... out of 7 (technically 8!)

One of the guys never came back to the evening show, so whether or not id have placed above him, im not sure.

Was definitely thrown in at the deep end so to speak. Surprisingly I came away feeling more motivated, I know i need to get bigger, get in better condition, and just improve as much as i can in every aspect.

Not 100% sure if ill be competing next year, as i know im lacking size, so unsure if i should take the time out of competing until 2016. Time will tell.

Here is a pic from the show:

View attachment 161440


I've also just uploaded a new full day of eating video to the channel which you can watch below , if you give a shiny ****.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Natty comp ?


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Latest workout video


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Latest supplement pick ups


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

No AAS?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> No AAS?


Pmsl

This guy is in it for self promotion and to build his ego on YouTube mate 

Will 100% not admit he uses !!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> This guy is in it for self promotion and to build his ego on YouTube mate
> 
> Will 100% not admit he uses !!


Defo creatine in the bag tho I reckon


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> This guy is in it for self promotion and to build his ego on YouTube mate
> 
> Will 100% not admit he uses !!


Can't understand him tbh


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Fair play to the guy, what harm is he doing, i like him, he is not hurting any body, plus nobody is stopping you guys from doing what he is doing, keep it up mate, i wish i had his confidence and self belief

reps


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Fair play to the guy, what harm is he doing, i like him, he is not hurting any body, plus nobody is stopping you guys from doing what he is doing, keep it up mate, i wish i had his confidence and self belief
> 
> reps


Why hide it though? Some people are genuinely interested in what he's running but he just point blank ignores them. That's all lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Fair play to the guy, what harm is he doing, i like him, he is not hurting any body, plus nobody is stopping you guys from doing what he is doing, keep it up mate, i wish i had his confidence and self belief
> 
> reps


Not the point. UKM is renowned for people talking about AAS use.

This member, with a simple Google of his name is across several boards and is self obsessed.

It's what gives this "hobby" a bad name.

As @Dan94 said, he doesn't even reply to the questions. A simple - I don't want to talk about it openly is fine.

But ignoring people is just rude.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guys,

Sorry i don't often get chance to actually read the replies, so i suppose the 'self promotion' bit is right to an extent. Nothing wrong with sharing my videos in my thread in my opinion thoug.

Roblet- just actually read back a few of your posts, and your questions are all around the same subject, which i can understand why you're asking but as you've mentioned, im not in this thread to talk about any of that.

For the people who don't "understand why i do it" or "dont like my videos" im not trying to convert you. I don't expect everyone to like me, or care about my content, or even me as a person. Completely understand if people don't like watching my videos. All i can suggest however is to not keep checking this thread, and don't watch the video.

For the people who do enjoy my videos and watch, thanks for much for watching, and a big thank you if you've ever left a comment, liked the video, shared it or whatever.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion on if they like me or not, i understand that and am cool about it.

Sorry if my delayed response has ****ed any of guys off. Certainly wasn't my intention.

Anyway, i actually came here to post my latest workout video.






Thanks for watching and for getting involved in the post guys.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Not the point. UKM is renowned for people talking about AAS use.
> 
> This member, with a simple Google of his name is across several boards and is self obsessed.
> 
> ...


Sorry you feel im self obsessed, however many youtubers, will post their content in forums and on sites to try and reach a wider audience. Sorry for trying to grow my channel.

If you don't like me/my videos though, just don't watch them buddy. Certainly not forcing you to haha!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Sorry you feel im self obsessed, however many youtubers, will post their content in forums and on sites to try and reach a wider audience. Sorry for trying to grow my channel.
> 
> If you don't like me/my videos though, just don't watch them buddy. Certainly not forcing you to haha!


When I first asked about AAS use I was genuinely interested, so are the other guys who have asked.

Always interesting to see what people use and what experience they have with x,y and z compounds.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

I know this will be hated my those who already hate me more (thus making them hate me even more haha) But just a little bit of fun from my last leg workout


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Latest video,

Five guys - 1 burger


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I was trying to find your food videos the other day!

Is your YouTube channel shreddy brek or darthmauscle for your recipes?


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I was trying to find your food videos the other day!
> 
> Is your YouTube channel shreddy brek or darthmauscle for your recipes?


Hey buddy DarthMaulscle is just my username on here.

I have some recipes up on my channel 

Ive got a turkey chilli video filmed, that i'll be editing and putting on the channel this week.

Here is my latest full day of eating video






Note to modes (if anyone could recommend me who i need to get in touch with please let me know)

I'll be doing another journal for any competitions I do 2015. Should I start a new thread, or is it possible to change the name of this thread to "My bodybuilding journal 2015" or "The UK Muscle Shreddybrek Bodybuilding Journal Thread" something along them lines?


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Just started with the Ed Coan Deadlift Protocol


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Full day of eating, from my last show


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Really enjoying this routine. Its getting hard (that's what she said) but I am enjoying it.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry ive not been updating this as much guys.

2015 NABBA North status - Unsure if im competing in it.

Dont feel anywhere close to being 6 weeks out, partly due to illness for the past 2 & half - 3 weeks.

Still aiming for it but if im not happy, i wont do it.

Looking at a few more shows through the summer however.


----------

